# puppy biting hard and at my face.



## AussieGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

*puppy biting hard and at my face.*

I have a 9 week old pup that gets WAY to excited and whenever my face is near him, he wants to snap (bite) at it. Whats the best way to teach him not to do that. He isnt been vicious as he is only playing, but its getting out of hand. Ive tried the "yelp" technique, but it isnt working.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

Put a tug in his mouth and play tug with him. Everytime he goes for flesh, stuff his mouth with a toy. There really isn't anything you can do that won't ramp up a pup determined to bite, so redirection is the best way to handle those little gator teeth!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

What Jane said!!! Keepa your face at a safe distance. Show him that grabbing toys and playing with toys WITH you is the best thing. 

Will take time and consistency. EVERYTIME he starts biting/snapping, grab a toy and stuff it in his mouth and play with him. By the time he is five or six months old, he should be bringing you toys to play with him - a lot of times correcting, or yelping, or getting angry and upset only ramps up the little devils.

If you watch puppies and even older dogs, play-biting, mouth-wrestling is normal play for them, so you have to re-program your pup to play in a different manner. 

Enjoy him, and have fun with him!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

Never get your face close to puppy. They learn bite inhibition by time. Their baby teeth are just like razor blades.You can get permanent scars on your face.!!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

An adult dog would correct the little guy. My 9 month old is a velcro dog, and would walk through hot coals just to be with me. The reason I bring this up is that I have corrected him and taught boundaries and respect without crushing his drives or changing his opinion of me. When he arrived, the first week or so he did the same thing. A hand on the side of the throat and a quick pin to the ground with verbal correction rang his bell, and the problem was gone. 

Having said that, he is a working line dog (Ozzy Barnero son) that is proving to be tougher than nails. His memory as far as corrections and holding them against me is about 1 second. If I would have corrected my show/working cross like that it would have crushed her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlPut a tug in his mouth and play tug with him. Everytime he goes for flesh, stuff his mouth with a toy. There really isn't anything you can do that won't ramp up a pup determined to bite, so redirection is the best way to handle those little gator teeth!










What she said.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

Redirect is best. 

Also don't make loud noises and sudden movements when your pup is about to go off the deep end. That's just going to get the pups even amp up. Sometimes Ike would latch on to me and if I move he will regrip (and that crap hurts), so I just stay very still and I don't even look at him and eventually he will get bored and get go.

As for the face, just don't let the dog go anywhere near your face.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

hard to ignore them when they are biting your toes with all their might. LOL we may have to start wearing steel-toed boots around the house. ;
we are trying to redirect but the kids have the hardest time since they never remember to have somethin handy to trade. 
its only been a week (not even) but we'll get there.

simply a joy of having a pup.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

Yea, toe stuff hurts!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: puppy biting hard and at my face.*

you could keep your face away from his untill the 
nipping stage is over.

when my dog nipped i use to hold him by some
neck fur and say "no biting". then i would touch
him on his mouth. if he nipped again (which he always did)
i would do the same thing again. if he didn't nip i would rub
his mouth and say "good boy". i don't think my
method worked. my dog grew out of the nipping stage.
they have to nip, it's like going to the bathroom,
they have to. they normally stop nipping before
before they detach a body part,







.


> Originally Posted By: AussieGuyI have a 9 week old pup that gets WAY to excited and whenever my face is near him, he wants to snap (bite) at it. Whats the best way to teach him not to do that. He isnt been vicious as he is only playing, but its getting out of hand. Ive tried the "yelp" technique, but it isnt working.


----------

